# [Heisec] Banking-Trojaner täuschen fehlgeleitete Gutschriften vor



## Newsfeed (20 Juli 2011)

Das BKA warnt vor Schadsoftware, die beim Online-Banking einen Hinweis über angeblich fehlgeleitete Gutschriften einblendet und das Opfer zur Rücküberweisung auffordert – direkt auf das Konto der Abzocker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

